# 1970 Gauge Cluster Removal



## vin1069 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello all new to the forum was wondering if possible to get some guidance on removing my gauge cluster have a few gremlins my gas gauge is not working and my clock is not firmly in place and also dont work and would love to change the bulbs on the dash pods as they are very dim.i also got radio I would like to install with a center speaker as you can see removing th gauge cluster would make like so much easier if anyone out there has the time to let me know where to start on removing it step by step instructions would be very helpful and appreciated thank you all in advance


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome

A fewthings come to mind when I read your post...

have you grounded the wire to your gas sending unit to see if its the sender 
or the gauge ?its runs thru the trunk floor lip near the trunk latch
its the tan one un plug ground it out turn the key on briefly .... does the gauge move ?

so you have help removing the dash pad when its ready to come out ?

have you tested your radio for it working ?

is the radio going to be the original ? the ohms would change if going aftermarket

do you have rally gauges or just the large gas gauge and lites on the left pod ?

kinda hard to fing the rally gauge fuel gauges...

what position is your fuel gauge at now ...?? with key off and key on is it the same ?

how old is the heater core ... great time to do that also when the pad is out...

replace the lighter receptical also if it shows any deteriation ....heavy rust etc ..

a real good time to replace the speedometer cable tooo ifyou have any bounce to the needle at low speeds ...

I have pictures ofa 70 dash pad out andthe back side.....

its also a good time to get a few GM assembly manuals....

the seats and console should come out also ... along with the 2 outer seat belts

I have done a few of these.... and spending a little more time and having help
relly makes a big difference in your back.... your interior damage.... etc ...

Scott
2o6 465 9165


----------



## vin1069 (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you scott for responding the fuel gauge never moves whether on or off the lighter was changed it is new did that myself as far as the radio I am installing one from classic car stereo looks like original but all new guys bluetooth etc with new kick panel speakers and a center speaker I haven't notice the speedo bouncing but I will look closely the next time I have her out and my clock is not working also I just hope the connections or of or something silly like that I have been looking at opgi for a new cluster and maybe change to the rally cluster so I do not have the gauges below my ashtray I want it to look as stock as possible that is why I wanted to take the gauge cluster out but not sure how to start I have just received most of the manuals if you can lead me in the right direction at which manual would be best to look thru thank you again scott for you time and knowledge


----------

